# [Daily Earnings] A Diary



## vans554 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am trying to get on the right track and will be making a daily earnings diary. I think it will help me reach my goals by putting it into perspective. I am a university drop-out because it just did not seem right for me. I am now running my own small business and it is TOUGH to actually make enough as a full-time job. Love and support to anyone who supports me. I am prosperous.

My first goal is to reach $5,000 because I want to go to Hawaii on a certain trip. I will also wear new shoes once I reach this.

Day 0 (yesterday):
Bought 2 assets: - $120


Net: - $120

Total Gross: $0
Total Net: - $120

EDIT: Corrected to be exact as Feb 23rd.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Interesting. Do you have any short term goals at least?


----------



## vans554 (Feb 24, 2011)

Day 1:
Expenses - $73.33


Net: - $73.33

Total Gross: - $0
Total Net: - $193.33


----------



## vans554 (Feb 24, 2011)

Real day 1: 

Profits: $4.89


Net: $4.89

Total Gross: $4.89
Total Net: - $188.44

I am prosperous and abundant. The market is doing very well. (its not  )


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Is this a day trading diary?


----------



## vans554 (Feb 24, 2011)

Its like day trading, yes.

Day 2 (yesterday): 

Gross: $13.79


Net: $13.79

Total Gross: $18.68
Total Net: - $174.65

Current short term goal: Make 10 sales to freign as a VIP seller due to a connect. Result would be better prices. Currently only done 2 for this company.

I am prosperous and abundant. Gucci shoes are for me.


----------



## vans554 (Feb 24, 2011)

Day 3: 

Gross: $18.07
Expenses: $15

Net: $3.07

Total Gross: $36.75
Total Net: - $171.58


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Is this a day trading diary?



I would rather ask: "Is this a joke?".


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Early leader for "Strangest CMF Thread of 2011" award...

"Gucci shoes are for me"


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Buy second-hand -or second-foot- Gucci. With the money you save, invest it in a shoe company.


----------



## vans554 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bust. Its all over.


----------



## plen (Nov 18, 2010)

Well that's a shame, though I'm not even sure trading virtual currencies is legal anyway, so it might be for the better. Good luck with your next venture.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Is it only me that's a little spooked by this thread?
I never quite figured out what it was about and now he tells us it's over.
What was it and what's over?


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

He posted the same messages on different boards:

http://www.youngentrepreneur.com/forum/f45-startups/daily-earnings-under-1-000-start-up-62434.html

http://www.teqany.ps/vb/archive/index.php/t-57082.html

Maybe some sort of 'stay positive, let the world know your objectives and they might come true"?

Anywho, that was really weird.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm...I'm now begining to this is was a sophisticated form of Gucci shoes spam.
The old MoneySense forum was full of these guys.


----------



## Rico (Jan 27, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> Hmm...I'm now begining to this is was a sophisticated form of Gucci shoes spam.
> The old MoneySense forum was full of these guys.


Those lousy psyops agents are at it again! Ahhh!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, at the shoes were at a discount to make his goal more attainable... too bad...

If it was sophisticated spam, it was so sophisticated, I didn't get it.


----------



## vans554 (Feb 24, 2011)

Naw. The last day I bought up $125 worth of subs. I cashed in 75$ worth of currency. Now I have a tab of about $60.43 USD with another business I sell to that I can pull out. So all in all it would see some positive numbers but this market is just doing SO poorly right now after Chinese new year. All time low. 

Out of frustration I just posted that.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

vans554 said:


> Naw. The last day I bought up $125 worth of subs. I cashed in 75$ worth of currency. Now I have a tab of about $60.43 USD with another business I sell to that I can pull out. So all in all it would see some positive numbers but this market is just doing SO poorly right now after Chinese new year. All time low.
> 
> Out of frustration I just posted that.


What kind of subs? I'm partial to roasted chicken myself, with some chipotle sauce. Cheese, a little lettuce and some tomatoes and we are good to go! In my non-Gucci shoes I might add.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Sub-woofers, the kind those guys sell from white vans in parking lots.. lol


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually, the turkey sub is healthier and has fewer calories than the chicken sub. Also you have to get NO sauce or mayo. That adds many calories. I only get the tomatoes if they're nice and red and they won't stick me with tasteless ends.


----------

